# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  NTC Thermistor χρήση για μείωση ρεύματος εκκίνησης

## GeorgeVita

Ολες σχεδόν οι ηλεκτρικές και ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές "τραβάνε" πολύ και απότομα ρεύμα κατά την αρχική τροφοδότησή τους, δηλαδή όταν βάλουμε το φις στην πρίζα ή μόλις "ανάψουμε" τη συσκευή. Αυτό το ρεύμα ονομάζεται *ρεύμα εκκίνησης* (*Inrush Current*) και είναι μια σημαντική παράμετρος στη σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων που καθορίζει σημαντικά την διάρκεια ζωής του τελικού προϊόντος.

*Μείωση του ρεύματος εκκίνησης γίνεται εύκολα με χρήση NTC thermistor σε σειρά με το κύκλωμα.* 

*Τα θερμίστορ είναι αντιστάσεις μεταβαλλόμενες με τη θερμοκρασία.
Στα θερμίστορ NTC η αντίσταση μεταβάλλεται αντιστρόφως ανάλογα της θερμοκρασίας* (Negative Temperature Coefficient) λ.χ. έχει αντίσταση 10Ω σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και όταν περάσει ρεύμα μέσα του ζεσταίνεται με την αντίστασή του να πέφτει στο 0.5Ω. Η συνηθέστερη μορφή είναι δίσκος με ακροδέκτες:


Τα θερμίστορ NTC έχουν και άλλες χρήσεις όπως μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, αντιστάθμιση κυκλώματος για σταθερότητα σε θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές, ανίχνευση ροής αέρα ή υγρών, χρονική καθυστέρηση. 

Εδώ αναφερόμαστε στα θερμίστορ NTC ισχύος για μείωση του ρεύματος εκκίνησης. Αυτά τα θερμίστορ χαρακτηρίζονται από:

- Μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας
- Μέγιστο ρεύμα εκκίνησης
- Ενέργεια προς απορρόφηση κατά την εκκίνηση
- Ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας
- Αντίσταση χωρίς ρεύμα ("κρύο")
- Αντίσταση με ρεύμα ("ζεστό")

Η μεταβολή της αντίστασης σε σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία δεν είναι γραμμική και περιγράφεται με καμπύλη που θα βρείτε στα datasheets.

*Παραδείγματα εφαρμογών*

Το πιο απλό κύκλωμα που μπορούμε να φανταστούμε είναι μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως που τροφοδοτείται από μια πηγή και ένας διακόπτης κλείνει το κύκλωμα.


Η λάμπα πυρακτώσεως είναι μια αντίσταση (νήμα) προσδιορίζεται από την τάση λειτουργίας της και την ισχύ που καταναλώνει. Διαιρώντας την ισχύ διά την τάση βρίσκουμε το ρεύμα λειτουργίας. Μετά είναι απλό να υπολογίσουμε  την αντίσταση του νήματος:

Λ.χ. *λάμπα 230V 60W* έχει ρεύμα λειτουργίας I=P/V=60W/230V=*0.26A* 
άρα αντίσταση R=V/I=230V/0.26A=*884Ω*

Ομως ποιά είναι η αντίσταση του νήματος όταν είναι κρύο, δηλαδή *τη στιγμή που θα κλείσουμε το κύκλωμα* μέσω του διακόπτη; Σε μια λάμπα Philips 60W (μικρός γλόμπος E14) μέτρησα *59Ω* δηλαδή *15 φορές χαμηλότερη*! Το *στιγμιαίο ρεύμα* έναυσης θα είναι Ip=230V/59Ω=*3.89A* που θα ισοδυναμούσε με φορτίο 896W ...

Τι θα γίνει αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε *σε σειρά ένα θερμίστορ NTC*;
Αν το παγωμένο θερμίστορ έχει αντίσταση 220Ω, με το κλείσιμο του διακόπτη το ρεύμα θα έχει μέγιστη τιμή: Is=230V/(220Ω+59Ω)=*0.82A*

Η πράξη έχει αποδείξει ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο χάλια. Οι λάμπες πυρακτώσεως δεν "σκάνε" στο άναμμα ούτε "καίγονται" οι διακόπτες. Η αλήθεια όμως είναι πως όταν η λάμπα παλιώσει καίγεται σχεδόν πάντα στο άναμμά της γιατί έχουν δημιουργηθεί στο νήμα λεπτότερα σημεία που κόβονται με το απότομο και μεγάλο ρεύμα έναυσης. Οι παλιοί διακόπτες σπινθηρίζουν στο άναμμα.

Σε ένα πραγματικό κύκλωμα που θα τοποθετήσουμε NTC thermistor για προστασία από το ρεύμα εκκίνησης πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και τι γίνεται αφού ζεσταθεί το θερμίστορ. Τότε θα παραμένει μια μικρότερη αντίσταση σε σειρά στο κύκλωμά μας καταναλώνοντας ενέργεια την οποία πρέπει να την αντέχει και να μη μας δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα όπως πτώση τάσεως άρα *η επιλογή του θερμίστορ θα γίνει λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την "κανονική" λειτουργία της συσκευής*. Ενα άλλο σημείο που θέλει προσοχή είναι ότι τα ζεστά θερμίστορ δεν προστατεύουν αρκετά το κύκλωμα. Αν η τάση κάνει απότομα σκαμπανεβάσματα και παλμικές διακοπές έχουμε "νέες παραμέτρους". Μια λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ρελέ για να βραχυκυκλώσουμε το θερμίστορ μετά από την εκκίνηση αυξάνοντας έτσι το βαθμό απόδοσης του κυκλώματος (χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται πια η αντίσταση του NTC) ενώ παγώνει το θερμίστορ για την επόμενη χρήση του.

Οι σύγχρονες συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν τροφοδοτικά μεταγωγής (Switching Mode Power Supply). Η αρχή λειτουργίας των SMPS είναι η μετατροπή της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης δικτύου σε συνεχή (τα 230VAC γίνονται 325VDC) η οποία διαμορφώνεται σε παλμούς μεταβλητού πλάτους (Pulse Width Modulation). Στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού υπάρχει γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης. Το κύκλωμα συμπληρώνει ένα NTC thermistor που σκοπό έχει να μειώσει το αρχικό μεγάλο και απότομο ρεύμα φόρτισης των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.



Οι κλασσικές συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλους μετασχηματιστές (λ.χ. ενισχυτές ισχύος για ήχο) έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα το οποίο μπορεί να μειωθεί με τη χρήση κατάλληλου NTC thermistor.

Αρκετά φωτιστικά "οικονομίας" χρησιμοποιούν θερμίστορ NTC στο κύκλωμά τους.

Περισσότερα για τα θερμίστορ NTC θα βρείτε στα datasheet των εταιρειών που τα κατασκευάζουν:

AVX - EPCOS - AMETHERM

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

Damiano (22-03-11), 

FILMAN (22-03-11), 

her (22-03-11), 

herctrap (24-03-11), 

leosedf (22-03-11), 

MHTSOS (24-03-11), 

Nemmesis (22-03-11), 

Phatt (22-03-11), 

Radiometer (23-03-11), 

Takiss (25-03-14), 

Thansavv (22-03-11)

----------


## spirakos

Πολυ καλο Γιωργο και μπραβο σου που μπηκες στο κοπο.Προτεινω να μπει στην ενοτητα ΘΕΩΡΙΑ αυτο το θεμα
Ειχα ρωτησει παλιοτερα για τη χρηση θερμιστορ και εσκασε το θεμα σαν απο μηχανης θεος :Ρ
Να ρωτησω τωρα:Την τιμη της αντιστασης με ποια κριτηρια την υπολογιζουμε? Η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να υπολογιστει ωστε η αντισταση λειτουργιας να ειναι κατω απο 1Ω?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Την τιμή της αντίστασης με ποια κριτήρια την υπολογίζουμε ...



Επειδή η βασική χρήση θα είναι η προστασία από το ρεύμα εκκίνησης, πρέπει πρώτα να υπολογίσουμε την αντίσταση σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος λειτουργίας (λ.χ. 20-45°C) ώστε να έχουμε ρεύμα εντός των ορίων μας (ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή). Κάθε θερμίστορ χαρακτηρίζεται από μιά καμπύλη με διαφορετική κλίση ανάλογα με τη χημική σύνθεση του υλικού. Διαφορετικές "κλίσεις" δίνουν μικρή η μεγαλύτερη μεταβολή της αντίστασης σε σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία. Στην "κανονική" λειτουργία η αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι τέτοια που να μην επηρεάζει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Ακόμη και 1Ω μπορεί σε κάποιες εφαρμογές να είναι πρόβλημα. Η χρυσή τομή είναι μεταξύ ασφαλούς εκκίνησης και μικρότερης κατανάλωσης επάνω στο θερμίστορ. Αν χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη μεταβολή διαλέγεις πιό "απότομη" καμπύλη.

Αν δώσεις πραγματικό παράδειγμα εφαρμογής μαζί με τα επιθυμητά όρια λειτουργίας (τάσεις, ρεύματα) θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε κάτι με βοήθεια τα datasheets.

G

----------


## spirakos

Μιλαμε παντα για πρωτευον μ/στη
800βαττ πυρηνας στρογγυλος δηλαδη 230 / 3.5Α εκκινηση
Μεγιστη καταναλωση 460βαττ 230 / 2Α λειτουργια

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πρωτεύον μ/στη 800βαττ ...



Τα αρχικά στιγμιαία ρεύματα λόγω επαγωγής πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα, διάβασε αρχικά το:
http://www.ametherm.com/inrush-curre...h-current.html
G

----------


## spirakos

> Τα αρχικά στιγμιαία ρεύματα λόγω επαγωγής πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μαγαλύτερα, διάβασε αρχικά το:
> http://www.ametherm.com/inrush-curre...h-current.html
> G



Σιγουρα το ρευμα εκκινησης ειναι παραπανω απο το ονομαστικο αλλα δε μπορω να το μετρησω, πεφτει η ασφαλεια και δεν εχω και τοσο ισχυρο αμπερομετρο
Στο λινκ που δινεις μετραει 564Α στα 120 / 60 κυκλους με πυρηνα 2Κβαττ συνολο
Το I steady το υπολογιζω 4.75Α στη περιπτωση μου. Πως καταληγει απο τα 32 στα 36Α ο τυπος?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Στο λινκ που δίνεις μετράει 564Α ... Πως καταλήγει από τα 32 στα 36Α ο τυπος;



Οι γνώσεις μου "άγγιξαν" τα θερμίστορ αλλά έχω αρκετό δρόμο ακόμη για τους μετασχηματιστές...
Για το 36Α ακολουθεί μια καμπύλη 'derating' που καλύπτει ανοχές λόγω θερμοκρασίας λειτουργίας.

Θα τολμούσα να υπολογίσω το αρχικό μέγιστο ρεύμα με Vp=324V (230V*1.41) και R=1.1Ω την ωμική αντίσταση "DC" του τυλίγματος ενός toroidal μετασχηματιστή 1000VA για τάση πρωτεύοντος 230V (ενδεικτικά βρήκα αυτό το datasheet). Θα βρούμε Ι=324V/1.1Ω=295A

Αλλά εδώ θέλουμε βοήθεια... (το παράδειγμα της λάμπας πυρακτώσεως ήταν απλούστερο)

*edit:* να συμπληρώσω ότι τα θερμίστορ όταν είναι ζεστά δεν προστατεύουν αρκετά το κύκλωμα. Αν η τάση κάνει απότομα σκαμπανεβάσματα και παλμικές διακοπές έχουμε "νέο σενάριο". Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν ρελέ για να βραχυκυκλώσουν το θερμίστορ μετά από την εκκίνηση αυξάνοντας το βαθμό απόδοσης (χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται πια η αντίσταση του NTC) ενώ παγώνει το θερμίστορ για την επόμενη χρήση του. Αυτό είναι standard για εφαρμογή 'on time delay' με ρελέ και NTC. Το NTC συνδέεται σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ και καθυστερεί το όπλισμα του ρελέ. Μια επαφή θα βραχυκυκλώσει το NTC για να παγώσει μόνο του εκτός κυκλώματος.

G

----------


## spirakos

Στην περιπτωση που προστεθει ρελε, ομαλη εκκινηση γινεται και με βαττικες αντιστασεις 
Ισως ο συνδιασμος κα των δυο να ειναι ακομα καλυτερη λυση...τα αποτελεσματα στον παγκο
Ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Στην περιπτωση που προστεθει ρελε, ομαλη εκκινηση γινεται και με βαττικες αντιστασεις 
> Ισως ο συνδιασμος κα των δυο να ειναι ακομα καλυτερη λυση...τα αποτελεσματα στον παγκο
> Ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες



αυτο εκανα στον τελικό ενισχυτη μου mosfet γιατι μου εριχνε στην εκκινηση την ασφαλεια και φυσικα πιστευω γινεται ετσι καλυτερος ελενγχος σε συσκευες ισχυος
οποιες συσκευες χρειαζεται εχουν θερμιστορ αλλα ειναι για προστασια και οχι για περιορισμο ρευματος εκκινησης 
τωρα σε ωμικο φορτιο δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται 
καλυτερα ειναι για οικονομια να διορθωσουμε το συνφ με πυκνωτη εφοσον χρειαζεται παρα να βαλουμε θερμιστορ σε ολες τις συσκευες μας
φιλικα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> καλύτερα είναι για οικονομία να διορθώσουμε το συνφ με πυκνωτή εφόσον χρειάζεται παρά να βάλουμε θερμίστορ σε όλες τις συσκευές μας



Γειά σου BESTCHRISS, όλα καλά εκτός από το παραπάνω. 
Δεν αναφέρθηκε κανείς σε "Economizer".

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## nikman

Γιωργο πολυ καλο το θεμα σου ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες

----------


## ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  πολυ καλος

----------

